# Wanna Make some Canadian Bacon



## roger (Oct 15, 2007)

Sure hope Debi and Cowgirl chime in on this cause I need a little help.

I was really wanting to make some bacon from pork bellies but I guess that's just not gonna happen. Can't find any here in S. Louisiana so were gonna go the canadian bacon route and use loins instead. Still great but not what I really wanted to do.

Hunted all over town for some cure and all I could find was Morton's Sugar Cure.

From what I've been reading, I haven't seen this cure mentioned, either that or I just plained missed it. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## wilson (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Roger,
I hope you don't mined if I jump in on this post?? I would love to learn how to make Canadian Bacon using pork loins. I can't wait to see all the good reciepes. I haven't been able to find any type of cure around me. Maybe some of the PA Posse will chime in and tell me where I can buy some in SE PA.
Ron


----------



## monty (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey guys! here's the ticket to great Canadian Bacon!

Go to this source: High Mountain Jerky
www.himtnjerky.com

Look for their "Buckboard Bacon Cure"

I have made over a hundred pounds of Canadian Bacon using this product and there is never enough left for me! When the cure is done I smoke over cherry wood with just a touch of mesquite and the end product comes out with a deep mahogany appearance and is truly delicious.

I smoke to an internal temp of 140 degrees which means that the product must finish cooking in a pan or on a grill You will not be disappointed!

Cheers!


----------



## monty (Oct 15, 2007)

Silly me, I forgot to add a few tips in here.

Usually a pork loin is about ten pounds, give or take a bit. I have used fresh pork loins and pork loins I have frozen....no descernable difference.

I will lay out a loin and cut it into four equal pieces and then apply the cure as directed. This generally gives four equal size bacons per loin. Since the cure package can do up to 25 lbs I usually do two loins and then some. If your loins run a little light add a pork loin roast. 

Beyond that follow the directions and smokem!

Cheers!


----------



## roger (Oct 15, 2007)

Wilson - Don't mind at all, hang in there and we'll both learn something.

Monty - Thanks, I've heard about High Mountain and I'm sure it'll be coming.

If anybody could give me some information on this sugar cure would be appreciated.


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 15, 2007)

Not sure about the sugar cure  ..  but I must agree with Monty as to the Hi Mountain.  I have used it many times .  There use to be tons of threads and posts on this subject  ...  must be with the old forum.


----------



## monty (Oct 15, 2007)

Just click on the "Smoking Bacon" forum and scroll down a bit you will find a drop down selector which will enable you to bring up all the smoking bacon and related cure posts.

Enjoy!


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Roger, I just bought some of the cure that srmonty mentioned But do not buy it directly from HI-mountain. They are completely out of there minds on there shipping rates. Salmonclubber pointed me in the wright direction to this website.http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/i...54e22a84bb5ee2
they have great customer service, I would highly reccommend them.


----------



## monty (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Deer Meat, I was just about to order some more! I owe you a beer or three when and if we meet!

Cheers!


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 15, 2007)

If you have a Sportsman Warehouse or major sporting goods store near you check there.. save shipping.  Check their website under "store locations".


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Monty.


----------



## roger (Oct 15, 2007)

Cajun,

Where i live were really kinda limited on some things. I found this Mortons Sugar Cure but I',m not really sure about how to go about using it.

Here'e a pic of the package. I can follow the directions but it's a 3 week process. 

Help Mister Wizard


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 16, 2007)

This is how I make Canadian bacon:
http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/CanadianBacon.htm


Check this out, Mortons uses either tenderquick or Sure cure
http://www.mortonsalt.com/recipes/Re...l.aspx?RID=117

And this is how I make buckboard bacon
http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...boardBacon.pdf

And this is how I make porkbelly bacon
http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/PorkBellyBacon.htm


----------



## roger (Oct 16, 2007)

Debi, 

Thanks, I must of had a brain freeze, I had been on the Mortons website and just missed I guess.

Your a darling, 

Thanks


----------



## wilson (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow Debi, 
You are truly a fount of smoking information. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Your website is awesome.
Thank you!!!
Ron


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 16, 2007)

Roger...I have used that same cure on side bacon ....takes about 10 days to cure , it would be longer for the loin though , Sirmonty is right on with the high mountain buckboard cure , it makes awesome canadian bacon and with a boneless porkloin cure should be done in approx 10 days.....it will be very tasty, I have used it on pork tenderloins for the same , cure takes 5 days ,turning meat daily.
   Smoke it with hickory at a temp of about 160 ,till an internal of 152 is reached , will yield you some very delicious back bacon, IMHO.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 16, 2007)

That's okay hon sometimes  I hunt like heck for one of my recipes and I got the darn thing on my website! CRS stinks eh?


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 17, 2007)

Roger, you can use that sugar cure just as you would regular tender quick.... lightly coat the loin and shake off any access. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=9161

If you make it into a brine, you can personalize it, add other flavors of your choice, (ok, garlic is my favoite). 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What ever you do, take pictures for  us.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 24, 2007)

Cowgirl -
your not gonna believe this comming from an Italian girl but I've never put garlic in my bacon. How is it? Does it still taste like bacon?


----------



## flyboys (Oct 24, 2007)

Wilson,

You mights want to try Penzy's.  I get all of my spices from them, I don't know if they have cure, but I would imagine they would.  They have a store on Germantown Ave.


----------



## wilson (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Flyboys,
I found some out in Lancaster the other day. I have a Butt in the fridge now curing. Once I am done I'll post some Pics.


----------



## short one (Oct 25, 2007)

Roger, I have used the Tenderquick cure on Canadian bacon before and it turned out great. I currantly have arround 6 lb. of loin curing in Tq. and 6 lb. curing in the smoked sugar cure you pictured. Don't know how the sugar cure will come out but the tenderquick cured one that I did a few month ago was great. Will try to post result when I get them smoked. I set them Monday evening, but with my schedule right now I may have to rinse and soak them and throw them in the freezer for a while, as harvest is in full swing here. We have been taking grain 7 days a week unless it rains. Good luck with your bacon. Hope yours comes out as good as my first one did.
Here's the recipe I use,  http://www.mortonsalt.com/recipes/Re...l.aspx?RID=117


----------



## nauidvr1 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey all,
I am just ordering some cures & things to make some Canadian bacon, but I want it maple flavored - not maple wood smoked - but maple flavored (I'm originally from Michigan and we love our Maple Syrup). I plan on trying the Hi Mountain Buckboard bacon cure for my first time and was wondering if I could use some of my pure maple syrup and when to use it in the curing process?

Should I wait until i rinse the pork loin after the 7 day cure, then paint a thin layer of syrup on?


----------



## kurtsara (Nov 3, 2007)

high mountain buckboard cure is $4.19 at Sportsmans Warehouse


----------



## salmonclubber (Nov 3, 2007)

nauidvr

Should I wait until i rinse the pork loin after the 7 day cure, then paint a thin layer of syrup on?

thats when i would put the syrup on maybe put on another coat half way through the smoke that sure sounds good maple bacon have to give it a try

huey


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 5, 2007)

I do a wet cure but I add about  1-1/2 cups of amber maple syrup to the brine. Using vacuum sealers bags you only need about 1/2 gallon of cure vs the full gallon.


----------

